# Accuair eleveling error help please



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

If i use presets sometime while i drive i get this error and only way to get rid of it is to stop on curb and restart the car. This happened on my previous a3 and to my new a3 which my shop did all the install on the previous and current ride. :banghead:










running airlift bags, accuair management, 1/4 lines

the only way to currently avoid this error is not to use my presets...


----------



## BrandonDubs (Mar 5, 2012)

That sensor may be too long and over extending. I had the same problem. Just had a couple threads cut off.


----------



## ering2010 (Aug 19, 2007)

BrandonDubs said:


> That sensor may be too long and over extending. I had the same problem. Just had a couple threads cut off.


agreed. check your sensor. and reposition it if its over extending or under extending. hopefully you didnt break it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

That error is letting you know that the sensor is either electrically disconnected or mechanically disconnected (out of range by more than 30% from the others). When you get this error intermittently you are usually looking for a bad wiring connection (connector not plugged all the way, damaged terminal in connector, rubbed through or shorted out wire, etc). It is usually best to wiggle all of your connections to see if you can make the error re-occur to lock down the problem spot.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Post a photo of the rear sensors if you can.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That error is letting you know that the sensor is either electrically disconnected or mechanically disconnected (out of range by more than 30% from the others). When you get this error intermittently you are usually looking for a bad wiring connection (connector not plugged all the way, damaged terminal in connector, rubbed through or shorted out wire, etc). It is usually best to wiggle all of your connections to see if you can make the error re-occur to lock down the problem spot.


This is a new sensor i bought it from bagriders 2 weeks ago prior to installing. Would i need a new sensor? if so i would need to buy it and expedite shipped! :banghead:



OVRWRKD said:


> Post a photo of the rear sensors if you can.


will take it tonight! tyvm


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Went back to the shop today and they said it seemed fine when checking. Tried to trouble shoot by swapping the rear sensors left to right and right to the left, then calibrated again, and set a preset to "2" and drove around the block couple times and no error. On the way home no error. On the way to get a haircut i get the same error again even though the sensors are swapped. I still get it from the same corner, same error :screwy: now that i know sensor isn't defected what should i/ shop do?

Here is the pic of how my rear sensors are mounted, they are facing front of the car

Right








Left









:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

mkim said:


> Went back to the shop today and they said it seemed fine when checking. Tried to trouble shoot by swapping the rear sensors left to right and right to the left, then calibrated again, and set a preset to "2" and drove around the block couple times and no error. On the way home no error. On the way to get a haircut i get the same error again even though the sensors are swapped. I still get it from the same corner, same error :screwy: now that i know sensor isn't defected what should i/ shop do?


The sensor swap was a great idea :thumbup:... that would have been my next suggestion. Now that it is swapped and you are still getting the error on the same side it really narrows the problem down to a wiring issue on that one corner. One option would be to re-route and install an entirely different sensor cable for that corner. If you want to go that route, give us a call at 877-247-3696.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The sensor swap was a great idea :thumbup:... that would have been my next suggestion. Now that it is swapped and you are still getting the error on the same side it really narrows the problem down to a wiring issue on that one corner. One option would be to re-route and install an entirely different sensor cable for that corner. If you want to go that route, give us a call at 877-247-3696.


will do that i would need the harness asap  ty


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

How was the wire ran to the outside of the car? Could be a solder joint that is only affected in a specific range. Quick try is find the splices, snip, strip and re-solder.


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

when you get the error, are you turning left, going up an incline/ramp/driveway?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

absence said:


> when you get the error, are you turning left, going up an incline/ramp/driveway?


anytime i'm on flats mostly


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

OVRWRKD said:


> How was the wire ran to the outside of the car? Could be a solder joint that is only affected in a specific range. Quick try is find the splices, snip, strip and re-solder.


Good Question. I would check that before running a new wire.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The sensor swap was a great idea :thumbup:... that would have been my next suggestion. Now that it is swapped and you are still getting the error on the same side it really narrows the problem down to a wiring issue on that one corner. One option would be to re-route and install an entirely different sensor cable for that corner. If you want to go that route, give us a call at 877-247-3696.


Pmed I've called twice and spoke to annet? She left a vm for you guys to reach me back but haven't had any calls yet. I would really want to get the harness ASAP!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Ty superior customer service :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Michael, 

Can you get a pic of the sensors when the car is all the way down. I'd like to see where the arms end up through the stroke of the sensor. 

Jesse


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> Can you get a pic of the sensors when the car is all the way down. I'd like to see where the arms end up through the stroke of the sensor.
> 
> Jesse


 emailing you now, also tracking on pkg? I didn't get it yesterday like you said so just wondering Ty :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Dumb thought but i would check to make sure that the contacts on that wiring plug are clean and pushed fully in. You can "clean" the contacts a bit by plugging and unplugging the plug many times in a row, makes a better connection. Other things to check would be your soldered connections and that the pins in the main plug harness are all present and straight. If one is bent slightly it could cause those readings once in a while.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Dumb thought but i would check to make sure that the contacts on that wiring plug are clean and pushed fully in. You can "clean" the contacts a bit by plugging and unplugging the plug many times in a row, makes a better connection. Other things to check would be your soldered connections and that the pins in the main plug harness are all present and straight. If one is bent slightly it could cause those readings once in a while.


 swapped wire to new harness for that corner and i still get it randomly. Nothing was soldered i don't think.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmm strange. Then could the mechanical linkage be getting snagged on that lip on the control arm? The other thought is that the socket joints are not lined up straight and could be causing some bind in certain positions...


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> Can you get a pic of the sensors when the car is all the way down. I'd like to see where the arms end up through the stroke of the sensor.
> 
> Jesse


 0 psi 


























best i could take with my phone and me on the floor :wave:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Another issue that it might be is your battery might be on its way out. Almost dead batteries do some funky things, i remember with my dead battery a week before it gave out it would air up the PS rear (same one as you) for 5 seconds then bring it back down. Randomly. Just another thing to check :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

mkim said:


> 0 psi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This picture looks like you are just barely exceeding the allowable range on the sensor IMO. Maybe an official accuair guy can confirm that though.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Another issue that it might be is your battery might be on its way out. Almost dead batteries do some funky things, i remember with my dead battery a week before it gave out it would air up the PS rear (same one as you) for 5 seconds then bring it back down. Randomly. Just another thing to check :thumbup:


 A3's battery is know to die but mine seems fine. i know bc my other a3 battery died 2 times. Thanks for your help! i'll keep on eye out :thumbup: i'll wait for jesse to give me some input too :wave:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

MechEngg said:


> This picture looks like you are just barely exceeding the allowable range on the sensor IMO. Maybe an official accuair guy can confirm that though.


 I agree, that looks like it's on the verge of going past the sweet spot. When I did mine I made sure the sensors did not have that much travel.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

dOWa242 said:


> I agree, that looks like it's on the verge of going past the sweet spot. When I did mine I made sure the sensors did not have that much travel.


 Went to shop today and they repositioned the rear sensors , recalibrated and now waiting to see if I get more error. Ty all I'll try to retake pic of relocated sensors


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

mkim said:


> Went to shop today and they repositioned the rear sensors , recalibrated and now waiting to see if I get more error. Ty all I'll try to retake pic of relocated sensors


 You can see in that first picture that at one time it extended past the range. Look closely at the raised plastic guide. Part of the left side is chipped off. Another thing to check is when your air'd out, is there any tension on the rod. Make sure it's still loose.


----------

